# Woodpunk LED Desk Lamp



## theartist07 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a project i just finished however i can't take credit for the complete design. This lamp is posted on  http://www.instructables.com/id/Woodpunk-LED-Desk-Lamp/. I did make a few changes from the original that Jeff built. The one he built was really huge after being printed out on 11x17 paper. So, i reduced mine and used the same thickness of wood which was 3\8" and done the base in black with white speckle corian, but i still had to add the weight which fits underneath the base.

This project was already a challenge but when i changed the plans man it really got to be a challenge then. But thats pretty much the case with anything when you start changing the plans to suit yourself, plus i didn't won't to build something that had already been built and do it the same way. 

Any comments are welcome and if you like mechanical projects such as this one and love a challenge check out the link above to see how Jeff done his. He has a complete set of instructions to go by or you can get crazy as i did and change them around. Be sure to check out some of the other ones that have been built. I hope you enjoy this and have a great day.

Jim Darnell

Sorry about the pictures, i guess i could have got some better close ups.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2011)

Now there is a different look. Something you do not see every day. The lamp you used, is that an LED lamp???  The reason I ask is the older version of those lamps get extremly hot and being near wood could be a fire potential. Thanks for showing.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nicely done, I could see that being a big hit with the 20 somethings.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## theartist07 (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks folks for the comments, i'm going to change the bulb although it don't get very hot and will not be used that much, it is an LED but it's just to bright so i'm going to a lower watt. Man i got tired of making pens and turning things so i wanted something different to build when i found this i knew i had to do it. I also started back building furniture again, i'll post a case that i'm just about ready to put the stain on. When i get it done i'll post a picture of it. Any thoughts on making the lamp are welcome, i've already got 3 people wanting one. Everyone have a great day and be safe.

Jim Darnell


----------

